
Milos Forman Has Died - adamnemecek
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/14/entertainment/milos-forman-obit/index.html
======
indescions_2018
One of the all time greats. The scene in Amadeus where Mozart is on his
deathbed composing and Salieri is acting as anamnesis is just an absolutely
genius use of sound design.

I got to see Forman introduce some of his early films at a retrospective at
Lincoln Center. Loves of a Blond and Firemans Ball and some experimental avant
garde animated shorts. Very funny stuff if you can find it!

There is also a "making of" documentary about the filming of Amadeus in Prague
that I think should be on youtube somewhere.

------
HankB99
'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' is one of those movies I can watch today and
enjoy as much (or more) than the first time I saw it.

------
tptacek
Also _Amadeus_ , and _Man On The Moon_.

~~~
krylon
I have not seen Amadeus, but Man on the Moon was great!

~~~
tptacek
Oh, man. Amadeus is really excellent, _much_ better than MotM.

------
pmoriarty
A tribute to Forman's films:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scx0hb57E-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scx0hb57E-4)

